# CPR Decals...how many ya want



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

All right guys. Here's the decal we are gonna do. We have settled on the design and color. It's gonna look just like the image below (B&W). The size is 3"x5", printed on vinyl. So we don't need anymore suggestions. I would just like anyone who wants any, to post up how many you want. In the mean time, I am gonna try and set up a Pay Pal link for those of y'all who want to use it. If that don't come to fruition, you can just send me the money via snail mail. Please be as honest as possible here on how many you want, because I'm gonna place the order based on the number we come up with here. The price will be $2.00 each. If we get an order for more than 125, it will go down to $1.75 each.

Who/What I know so far is:
Bamacat - 10
Hawkeye - 10
NightTrain - 10
mudd catt - 10
If these have changed, you guys let me know.

Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

I'll take 10.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

*Decals*

I'll take 5.

-JAW-


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

10 is good for me. e-mail with snail mail info.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I might be needing more than the original 10. I definitely need an address (unless you take Paypal) to send some money....


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I'll Take 5 Palerider,drop Me A E-mail With The Payment Info...................let Me Check The Ones I Get Out And Then I May Get A Few More For My Bud's.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Will do Mudhole. However, keep in mind, I will only be ordering very few extras. Because, I don't want to get stuck with any. So, any extras will be on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

You better get me twenty of them then.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Ok guys...last chance to order. I'm placing the order on Friday. So, the cut off will be 8:00 a.m. Friday the 17th. Get it in if you want any.

For all of you guys that have requested decals already, I will send you my snail mail info as soon as I have an order total. As I said before, if we reach 125 total, the price will drop to $1.75.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I will take 10 of them ...


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

I sent you a PM, TXPalerider.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I gotcha covered Kutter.Sorry about not responding. As I said a few clicks back, I'll be sending the mail info out sometime after I order Friday. Maybe Monday. Just want to do it all at once.

Also, I can confirm now, the price will be *$1.75/each.* I have orders from other people away from this board and combined we'll definitely hit 125 total.

:fireworks


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for everything,TxPalerider!:smile:


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

I will take 15 if the price is 1.75. If I can still get the extra five. Internet has been off for two days thanks to Ivan.
Thanks


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*The decals are ordered*

You should have received an email with my mailing address acknowledging your order. If you haven't please let me know.

They should go out to you guys next week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> You should have received an email with my mailing address acknowledging your order. If you haven't please let me know.
> 
> They should go out to you guys next week.


I didn't get an e-mail. My mail filtering program may have zapped you. If you will PM me with your mailing address I will send the money to you with a return address. (I am down for 5.)

-JAW-


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Did you have any luck setting up a Paypal account? I can wire the money this evening through paypal if you have an account... otherwise it will have to go snailmail.... your pick bro... either way, the check's in the mail....

Thanks!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider,
Will snailmail it to ya...got the e-mail.Thanks again,bro.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

JAW....I PM the address.

HAWKEYE...No luck with PayPal. Really to busy. Just send via snail.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> JAW....I PM the address.


TXPalerider, PM received. Funds on the way. Thank you for your work on this project.

-JAW-

:rybka:


----------



## Bamacat (May 25, 2004)

Just wondering about he status on the decals. Have you received them yet?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just checked today. Suppose to ship tomorrow. I should have them Monday or early next week. I'll get them out as soon as I get them.


BTW....I still waiting on money from a few.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

MAILING IT TODAY,DUDE...MUCHOS SORRY!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I thought he was talking about me LOL....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Decals came in today. Will try and get in the mail tomorrow. May not get them all dome tomorrow. But, should have them all in the mail by Wednesday.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Youda man


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

All that I have money for, have been mailed. Still need money from a few of you that requested them.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Did ya get mine? It should have got there by now... it's been over a week since Mrs. Hawkeye mailed the check....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> Did ya get mine? It should have got there by now... it's been over a week since Mrs. Hawkeye mailed the check....


Yep.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Hey Brad.... how many extra stickers do you have? I might want a few more, if you have some left over... let me know Bro...


----------

